# Rockport Ice Party after



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I would like to extend a thanks to everyone that put on this years part!!  After a few tedious moments with my son and the elements all was GREAT! It was a pleasure to put more faces to forum names and see older faces. The view of the lake was absolutely great with all of the ATVs Tents people ect. I think the phrase "Simply amazing" sums it up. The kids all had great big smiles at the end of the day and a few even came away with a fish or so. There was even one 6 yr old that got a bargain on some tube jigs. Thanks again and looking forward to next year.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks to all who showed up to support UWC and help with the kids.
Their were some big smiles when they all got new fishing poles.

A special thanks to Wyogoob. :O||:


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

+100!

What a great time... the only regret is I didn't get to meet more forum members.

Bears Butt, my son, my cousin, and I sure all had a great time. (and a handful for a bit with 9 kids to help out, but they were all pretty well behaved.)

Oh, and Kenny C, I'm pretty sure the kid that got the bargain was one of the ones assigned to Bears Butt.

Thanks to everyone that put this together, I sure look forward to doing it again.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Kenny C and Horsema, I kick myself in the rear end for not going over and talking to you two today! My bad!!!!
Today's adventure was a blast. The kids we had (9 of them) were very excited about fishing and quite focused at catching some, especially for 6 and 7 year olds. They hung in there like troopers. Too bad the fish didn't want to play.

It was a very fun day. The weather was gorgeous. The crowd was large and everyone looked to be having a real blast of a good time. Thank all of you guys for pulling this off. GrandpaD, I only got to talk to you once. Thanks for kicking this off. Adam Eakle did a great job as usual. The search and rescue demo was very informative. The food was wonderful! Thank you all!

It was nice to put faces to names, but my old memory just ain't very good when it comes to "real names", so Bax, I have what few pictures I took to send to you. Please pm me with an email address and I'll get them to you. Not a lot of pictures of the kids, because they were a "handful", as we all know they can be.

Oh and a special thanks to the missing wingman...or woman...K2Muskie...nice prizes and great food! Thank you very much. I hope nothing serious is wrong that kept you away today.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

The pics I got today.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I thought that last years Ice Party was fun!
This was a great day. The weather was perfect as was the ice.
Thank you to everyone that turned out today. We has so many volunteers that not everyone had the opportunity to work with some of the kids.
A special thank you goes out to Tree and Bax and their Club for getting this set up for the Boys and Girls Club.
So many great folks stepped up for this. 
Wyogoob, the kids LOVED the gift of the rods and reels that you and your Group donated, not to mention all the bait.
LOAH, the kids loved the gloves, hats and other donations that you brought with you.
K2Muskie was not there in person but very much there in spirit.
She received special recognition from Adam Eakle for her donations and he gave her huge Props for being such an outstanding person. K2, Adam still wants you on his show by the way.
Way to many people helped with this event to remember all the names so please accept my deepest Thank You to everyone that supported the" First Annual Doug Miller Tribute Ice Party." 
Because of all of you, it was a huge success!!!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

LOAH, if the gloves, hats, and sunglasses were your doing, one of my "charges" would like to extend his gratitude.

All he could talk about for the first 20 minutes of us fishing was how much he loved his new gloves, his beanie and ESPECIALLY the sunglasses. (and it was quite entertaining after about 45 minutes when he took those amber lenses off, and said, "WHOA! Everything's blue!")


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey, a special shout out goes to the UWC leaders who organized the trip for the kids. You guys knocked it out of the park today and the kids had a blast. Also, props to LOAH and Goob for the gear donations. Awesome! Incredible smiles on the kids to go all around. 

I'll post up some pics a little later once I get them downloaded.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

What a great event and if you'll allow me to be sappy for a moment I was humbled by the generosity I saw from my fellow sportsmen today. You have reminded of the incredible good that is still in the world today. A gigantic thanks to everyone that contributed to in any way to helping the the kids from the B&G have a great time at the event. Today I felt an incredible sense of unity in our little community and I just wanted to say thank you. 

Thanks for organizing a great event It was great to meet many of you and I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to meet all of you. I very much look forward to future events.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What a great turnout! Thanks to everybody who coordinated this event and those who contributed their time and efforts to take the kids out. It's too bad that the fishing was so slow, but I suppose that can be expected with a crowd that size.

What a treat to get to meet so many of you. I wish I could have met you all.

Here are some photos from my end:










It was pretty busy out there today!



















Thanks to Adam Eakle and his cameraman for their involvement in this as well. Many of us were interviewed briefly and, what I heard from the cameraman (edit: must have misunderstood, sorry), a small amount of footage will be on tonight's show, so make sure to watch.



















Here's my group of kids:










It was dreadfully slow though. No bites for us.










Goob was kind enough to bring a fishing pole to send home with each of the kids. They were all very excited for those.





































Great fun. Thanks everybody.

BTW, Deer Creek is finally frozen. 4 inches! I just had to stop and try for a little while. 1 bite, no hookup. Ah well.




























What a day! Thanks again.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Great day.......not so great catching fish, but great day  
Looking forward to next year!
Good job to everyone that had a hand in this.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What a fun day! Although only a few fish were taken home, I think the kids had a great time. Most every kid seemed interested in fishing the majority of the day and were excited to learn about the tagged fish. I think this will be an event that many will remember for a long time to come and I hope that this sparked an interest in them to start fishing with their families.

I would personally like to extend my sincerest thanks to everyone who made this event possible. From each of the forum members (and BFT members) that took the time out of their weekend to share a great sport with the kids, Adam Eakle and KSL Outdoors, to our various private and corporate sponsors. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. It meant the world to see what sportsmen can accomplish just by networking talents.

Each of you who helped today exemplified what a sportsman is in my mind. Not only did you openly share a talent with these kids, but you also helped show these kids how much these sports mean to each of us. By demonstrating your love for the sport and the outdoors, these kids now have a better understanding and appreciation for fishing and the outdoor sports. I hope that by sharing this experience with these kids, they will want to start spending more time outside and less time inside. I also hope that this may create a motivation for the children's families to spend more quality time together and less time apart.

Again, *THANK EACH OF YOU WHO PARTICIPATED!*


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

WOWZA totally awesome looking time with lots and lots and LOTS of smiles. Looks FUN-TASTIC plus Mama nature made it an outstanding day what more can one ask for...Out in the great outdoors on the hard deck living life to its fullest...NICE JOB to all the hard workers who put this event on...hats off to each and every one of you...YOU ALL ROCKED TODAY without a doubt and I'm sure the Kiddos learned a whole lot and were very appreciative...what an awesome bunch of folks YOU ALL ARE... :O||: :O||: :O||: :O||:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wasn't there, but a big +1 to all those that put smiles on those kid's faces!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are my pics, and a short summary of the day. I'm trying a new photobucket account, so I hope this works. (OK, How do I get the pics to appear automatically, without having to click on the link?)

Rachel started the morning off with a bang, even before the kids got here.










Then we headed over to the tent to meet some of you and meet the kids fishing with us.










Got everyone out on the ice and away we go. It was my pleasure to fish with Dion, Murre, and Jeremy today. 


















Success!!! Dion scores the biggest fish of the day!










All smiles!!!!










He needed to compare to see that his was bigger than Rachels. It was.










We did need to get the kids warmed up a bit as their footgear wasn't quite adequate for the cold, but after a couple of trips back and forth, and a nice lunch, they were ready to go again. Jeremy was next to score a fish (bad me I didn't get a pic) and missed another good hit. He was especially getting into it! All of them had fun. Sadly, time ran out and we had to head back in. All 3 did great and had a ton of fun. Here's my crew on the way in.










Adam Eakle sure gave away a ton of prizes.










At last, the kids had to go home. Here they are receiving their fishing poles. Thanks Goob!










Good time were had by all!






















































Lastly, Rach wanted to sled a little, so we did that for a few minutes before we headed home. great day!









Thanks again to all those that organized this and helped in any way. Awesome day!


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

All of you guys have a special place in heaven when you die. You are all good people and deserve an Ice Party thrown for all of you. Wish I could have gone but today was our anniversary so.............


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I was wishing I was there. The weekends aren't very good for me to get out fishing. But I think it's amazing for all everyone has done! I wonder who got more out of it, the kids or the adults?  No tags from there yet?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting the cool pics guys. How 'bout them kids huh?


Just a few comments:

Great job UWC.
Special thanks to K2
I missed Grandpa D playing the geetar.
Of all the things the kids got, I think they will use those cool sunglasses from NOAH the most.


Good on ya all.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would also like to thank everyone who came out to help. This was a blast and those kids will always remember this.

I also would like to add a link to a photo album we have on our facebook page. Go and check it out. So far we have over 150 pics and we will be adding more. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.244560348957331.59543.102700073143360&type=1


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I took a few pictures and wanted more of the group of kids we had with us, but "they were a handful" and there wasn't any time for pictures. The few I did take are mostly after the initial fishing time.

[attachment=8:1e02n3v7]BoysAndGirlsClubKidsInAction.JPG[/attachment:1e02n3v7]
[attachment=0:1e02n3v7]StillHuntinHunter and Bax.JPG[/attachment:1e02n3v7]
[attachment=1:1e02n3v7]TieDyeTwin.JPG[/attachment:1e02n3v7]
[attachment=2:1e02n3v7]WyoGoob.JPG[/attachment:1e02n3v7]
[attachment=3:1e02n3v7]TyBolton.JPG[/attachment:1e02n3v7]
[attachment=4:1e02n3v7]EvilTwin.JPG[/attachment:1e02n3v7]
[attachment=5:1e02n3v7]OneLuckyWinner.JPG[/attachment:1e02n3v7]
[attachment=6:1e02n3v7]EdjukateerWithThreeKids.JPG[/attachment:1e02n3v7]
[attachment=7:1e02n3v7]PartOfCrowd.JPG[/attachment:1e02n3v7]


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a awesome time thanks for posting up the photos. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's Bears Butt's ice fishing release invention. (Sorry about the bad pics.):



















He's got a cool nickname for this Rube Goldberg contraption. It's pretty ingenious. I forgot what he called it so I hope he will chime in.

I wouldn't want to be too close to it when it trips. My guess is that if he's fishing less than 10 foot under the ice the fish will come all the way up thru the hole when hooked! :mrgreen:


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Goob, make sure he tells you the other names we had for it... there were a ton of laughs that came out of naming that invention.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Goob, make sure he tells you the other names we had for it... there were a ton of laughs that came out of naming that invention.


OK, thanks. My guess is he will have to email them to me. :O•-:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I call it Bears Butt Lazy Lipper. The other names "I have forgotten".


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

"...Lazy Lipper" :rotfl:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

We just had a ton more pictures posted!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.244560348957331.59543.102700073143360&type=3

Yeah yeah yeah facebook.... blah blah yakety schmakety


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Archie was my favorite kid. He was so funny!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> I call it Bears Butt Lazy Lipper. The other names "I have forgotten".


I can't remember the original one at them moment either, but I do remember driving home and us calling it "Butt's hooker"... of course that brought a lot of comments like having a cold hooker... even one about making sure you don't have a greasy hooker...

My favorite is, "Hey hun, not much on the honey-do list today, so I think I'll grab my hooker and go fishing!"


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Archey, thats the one. I couldn't remember his name but man that kid was so awesome He eats Rockport for breakfast and swindles tackle shops for good deals. Way to go Archey and hope to see you again. By the way cool bernie!!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

KennyC said:


> He eats Rockport for breakfast


Literally!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Archie was one of my guys. He was the one always talking about eating. Notice in the picture a slight smear of ketchup on his left cheek...that's Archie!


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Did anyone try the red beans and rice that The Outdoor Trail was cooking? I heard it was really good, just wondering what everyone else thought.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

bwhntr23 said:


> Did anyone try the red beans and rice that The Outdoor Trail was cooking? I heard it was really good, just wondering what everyone else thought.


VERY good. I tad on the salty side, but otherwise delicious.


----------

